# What usb cable is used between a Cisco STA 1520 and my ItVo edge



## CincyLadyGal (4 mo ago)

What usb cable is used between a Cisco STA 1520 and my ItVo edge. What is the cable called? 
This as I got my new TiVo Edge and a new Cisco tuning adapter STA 1520 and a new Cisco cable card sent to me by Spectrum. Neither company provided said cable. 

Even worse I thought it was a usb to rj45 but when the cable arrived, the rj45 end wouldn't fit into the Tuning Adapter port.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Every tuning adapter I’ve ever seen uses USB A to B like a printer.


----------



## dmurphy (Jan 17, 2002)

mdavej said:


> Every tuning adapter I’ve ever seen uses USB A to B like a printer.


... as does the Cisco 1520. @CincyLadyGal -- be sure to use the USB port on the _Back_ of the Cisco device, not the one on the front. (That square one in this photo...). As @mdavej said, that's called a USB-A to USB-B cable, if you need to get one from Amazon or the like.


----------

